# Is there still a North/South divide?



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

as per title, what do you think? by North I also encompass Scotland (apologies to our north of the border friends)


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 17, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			as per title, what do you think? by North I also encompass Scotland (apologies to our north of the border friends)
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2013)

yep, though it partly exists because people want it to (on both sides). We crossed the divide 10 yrs ago, lived just south of manchester for 4 years and had a great time, with some people it took a little while to warm to "southerners" but once they did got on fine. definitely a lot of positives in the "other side" for me, would happily move back up there tomorrow personally


----------



## stevie_r (May 17, 2013)

That would totally depend on what you believe the criteria are that determine that divide.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 17, 2013)

is that your way of saying the North (it is awesome) is better Steve?


----------



## fundy (May 17, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			is that your way of saying the North (it is awesome) is better Steve?
		
Click to expand...

not necessarily better, but different and theres definitely a lot of positives in the different. We went there on very short notice with a pretty narrow view of what to expect and thankfully were very wrong in what we actually got. We have moved around the country (mainly in the south) and its definitely the one place we'd both not hesitate to return to (if only it was closer to family)

It also seems I lived right in the middle of the crowd from the NWOOM and thats sound like it would be a whole lot of fun


----------



## stevie_r (May 17, 2013)

No Gibbo, it's me asking how (or what) you feel is this actual divide.  i.e. are you thinking purely in terms of average salary? Housing, quality of life, % of shandy drinkers, average annual expenditure on male cosmetics etc


----------



## williamalex1 (May 17, 2013)

Yes the divide is still there. 
With all the modern telecommunication systems, PC and  IT technology that's available , why are all the big players centered around the London area. 
It only drives up property and wage prices in the London area.   It could be managed from a few boiler rooms spread over the rest of the UK, as it's done in some the countries we give aid to.


----------



## Iaing (May 18, 2013)

Yes there is and I think there always will be.
Long memories.


----------



## CliveW (May 18, 2013)

Why only North/South? What about East/West?


----------



## Foxholer (May 18, 2013)

I believe it's 'London commute' and everywhere else!

HS2 might extend the 'London commute' further North, but same concept will apply.


----------



## Sharktooth (May 18, 2013)

Tell you what, I was born and raised in the armpit of the planet in a dead and declining toilet in Scotland. When I was 23 I got a new job and relocated to Somerset and never in my life had I been made so welcome somewhere. Lovely, lovely people, so friendly, polite and such a beautiful part of the UK. You know the worst part? It was going back to visit my parents in Scotland and listen to anti English vitriol from trolls who had only ever been to Blackpool. I think I must be the only Scotsman who has battered another scot for slagging off the English.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 18, 2013)

Sharktooth said:



			Tell you what, I was born and raised in the armpit of the planet in a dead and declining toilet in Scotland. When I was 23 I got a new job and relocated to Somerset and never in my life had I been made so welcome somewhere. Lovely, lovely people, so friendly, polite and such a beautiful part of the UK. You know the worst part? It was going back to visit my parents in Scotland and listen to anti English vitriol from trolls who had only ever been to Blackpool. I think I must be the only Scotsman who has battered another scot for slagging off the English.
		
Click to expand...


Thats very nice of you to say so


----------



## Whee (May 18, 2013)

Territorial based disagreements will always occur. Mackems, Geordies, Smoggies and Monkey Hangers will slate each other with glee, but they'll soon join sides if a Southerner starts dishing it out.

Likewise, with Scousers and Mancs, yet they'll join together agsint Yorkshire.

It's what makes Britain hilarious.

In respect of the OP, I believe the divide is now Outside M25 against inside M25. The country and it's rulers are too London-centric.


----------



## Fish (May 18, 2013)

So where do you start to become North in the Southerners eyes and where do you start to become South in the Northerners eyes? 

Interested as sat bang centre in the Midlands!


----------



## LeeTurner (May 18, 2013)

I have to agree that it's now a London/M25 vs rest of the UK divide. 
I live in an old mill town in the North West but work in Central London for most of the week. I sometimes feel that I am living in different countries when travelling between the two. The difference economically is astounding and the launch of HS2 and will only widen the gap. There are a lot of people who already make the commute daily from the North West into London - Warrington is 1hr 50mins with the West Coast Line from Manchester a maximum of just over 2 hours. Whilst they are enjoying higher salaries with a lower cost of living this is not growing the local economy. The ability to buy a larger house, better car or more expensive holidays is not creating many jobs in the North.
To compound matters there is a lack of investment in infrastructure, particularly public transport. London is gaining the new CrossRail  development to complement the already superb travel network. I have an office in Irlam which is 28 miles away from home. To get there on public transport takes over 2 hours. This creates silos of communities who either have to find work locally, which is very limited, or buy and run a car. The Westminster politicians and anti car brigade frequently cite the use of public transport whilst basing their knowledge, or lack of, on the Greater London transport system. 

We need more pressure on industry to allow home working which will allow employers to utilise a countrywide knowledge base whilst being able to reduce their office space overheads. As pointed out in a previous post we live in a relatively small country with an extensive communications network yet it is not being exploited to any significant degree for employment purposes. Government should be offering incentives to encourage industry to expand home working. Unfortunately the only real growth that's seen in certain parts of the North, particularly the North East, is in call centre type operations which feels like the factories are in the North whilst the wealth is still maintained in the South East.

Rant over - back to working out how I can get 18 holes in with this pall of grey, damp and cold weather we've got.


----------



## Whee (May 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			So where do you start to become North in the Southerners eyes and where do you start to become South in the Northerners eyes? 

Interested as sat bang centre in the Midlands!
		
Click to expand...

Well, i'm from South Coast and class Londoners as Northerners haha!


----------



## Rooter (May 18, 2013)

South of the M4 = garden of England, lovely people, great weather
North of the M4 = grim, miserable people, always rains

;-)


----------



## Adi2Dassler (May 18, 2013)

Sharktooth said:



			T*ell you what, I was born and raised in the armpit of the planet in a dead and declining toilet in Scotland.* When I was 23 I got a new job and relocated to Somerset and never in my life had I been made so welcome somewhere. Lovely, lovely people, so friendly, polite and such a beautiful part of the UK. You know the worst part? It was going back to visit my parents in Scotland and listen to anti English vitriol from trolls who had only ever been to Blackpool. I think I must be the only Scotsman who has battered another scot for slagging off the English.
		
Click to expand...

Gorgie boy,aye? 

As much as it might surprise some one here, the one fight I've been in in my entire life was defending England/an English friend from Scottish stupidity.

As for the original question, I think there is, and as proof, us in the north are prepared to let you keep Nigel Farage


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2013)

Cheers
But we don't want him either....


----------



## Sharktooth (May 18, 2013)

Adi2Dassler said:



*Gorgie boy,aye? *

As much as it might surprise some one here, the one fight I've been in in my entire life was defending England/an English friend from Scottish stupidity.

As for the original question, I think there is, and as proof, us in the north are prepared to let you keep Nigel Farage 

Click to expand...

Hahaha... Gorgie. I know it well, had a few mates from Dalry as well. Gorgie was awrite compared to where I grew up. Stopped for a pint in Ryries last time I was in Edinburger!


----------



## louise_a (May 18, 2013)

LeeTurner said:



			To compound matters there is a lack of investment in infrastructure, particularly public transport. London is gaining the new CrossRail  development to complement the already superb travel network. I have an office in Irlam which is 28 miles away from home. To get there on public transport takes over 2 hours.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness Lee, Rossendale to Irlam, isn't the most common commute and its well served by motorways if you wanted to drive. I also reckon you could do Rawtenstall to Irlam on just 2 buses. Also around Manchester the Metrolink is very good and is expanding. You get from Bury (not far from Rossendale) to Eccles (not far from Irlam) on Metrolink, granted to might take a while as both the tram and the bus goes through the centre of Manchester.


----------



## Whee (May 18, 2013)

A tram, Louise? What is this contraption you speak of?!?


----------



## bigslice (May 18, 2013)

defo, anywhere south of North Ayrshire is south


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2013)

Whee said:



			Territorial based disagreements will always occur. Mackems, Geordies, Smoggies and Monkey Hangers will slate each other with glee, but they'll soon join sides if a Southerner starts dishing it out.

Likewise, with Scousers and Mancs, yet they'll join together agsint Yorkshire.

It's what makes Britain hilarious.

In respect of the OP, I believe the divide is now Outside M25 against inside M25. The country and it's rulers are too London-centric.
		
Click to expand...

Your right in the main.

I see everyone outside the paradise of Liverpool as "different". Doesn't mean I don't like them though.

Generally though, I don't think scousers have any tribal feelings towards Yorkshire though. Maybe Manchester does (MUFC v LUFC) and the cricket roses thing, but in Liverpool we don't buy into the Lancashire cricket team much.

I think it is more of a anti-London centric thing in reality, but we lump anyone sounding "southern" in together. I know there are oo-ar  Somerest speakers, oo-ar Norfolk, cockneys and other different in accents, but until you get to Brum, we can't much tell the difference between you.

Slightly the same for the north east, where outsiders can't much tell the difference between smoggies, mackems and geordies. Yorkshire similar, lancashire also and greater Manchester. 

I think scouse is one of the few accents that is absolutely instantly recognisable to outsiders, but is only spoken in Liverpool, Wirral and a 5 mile radius of Liverpool.

We need a war and we will all be one again. Criticism, jealousies, attack will make us one nation again. It's probably the same everywhere else, but it is rife in the UK.


----------



## Val (May 18, 2013)

Rooter said:



			South of the M4 = No sense of humour, self righteous
North of the M4 = likeable approachable people who know how to treat and speak to people, have a sense of humour

;-)
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you


----------



## duncan mackie (May 18, 2013)

it's colder up North

even if it becomes warmer overall, it will still be colder up North for a long time to come.


----------



## stevie_r (May 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your right in the main.

I see everyone outside the paradise of Liverpool as "different". Doesn't mean I don't like them though.

Generally though, I don't think scousers have any tribal feelings towards Yorkshire though. Maybe Manchester does (MUFC v LUFC) and the cricket roses thing, but in Liverpool we don't buy into the Lancashire cricket team much.

I think it is more of a anti-London centric thing in reality, but we lump anyone sounding "southern" in together. I know there are oo-ar  Somerest speakers, oo-ar Norfolk, cockneys and other different in accents, but until you get to Brum, we can't much tell the difference between you.

Slightly the same for the north east, where outsiders can't much tell the difference between smoggies, mackems and geordies. Yorkshire similar, lancashire also and greater Manchester. 

*I think scouse is one of the few accents that is absolutely instantly recognisable to outsiders*, but is only spoken in Liverpool, Wirral and a 5 mile radius of Liverpool.

We need a war and we will all be one again. Criticism, jealousies, attack will make us one nation again. It's probably the same everywhere else, but it is rife in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

It is a genetically programmed alarm signal for non-scousers


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			It is a genitally programmed alarm signal for non-scousers 

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you - especially your women.:ears:


----------



## Rooter (May 18, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Fixed that for you 

Click to expand...

Lol thanks mate!


----------



## user2009 (May 18, 2013)

Whee said:



			Territorial based disagreements will always occur. Mackems, Geordies, Smoggies and Monkey Hangers will slate each other with glee, but they'll soon join sides if a Southerner starts dishing it out.

Likewise, with Scousers and Mancs, yet they'll join together agsint Yorkshire.

It's what makes Britain hilarious.

In respect of the OP, I believe the divide is now Outside M25 against inside M25. The country and it's rulers are too London-centric.
		
Click to expand...

This is so true then once every 2 years we're all Eng-er land :rofl:   The country is as mad as a box of frogs


----------



## Mr A (May 18, 2013)

Rooter said:



			South of the M4 = garden of England, lovely people, great weather
North of the M4 = grim, miserable people, always rains

;-)
		
Click to expand...

I live about quarter of a mile north of the M4, explains a lot.


----------



## Val (May 18, 2013)

user2009 said:



			This is so true then once every 2 years we're all Eng-er land :rofl:   The country is as mad as a box of frogs
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone


----------



## LeeTurner (May 19, 2013)

louise_a said:



			In fairness Lee, Rossendale to Irlam, isn't the most common commute and its well served by motorways if you wanted to drive. I also reckon you could do Rawtenstall to Irlam on just 2 buses. Also around Manchester the Metrolink is very good and is expanding. You get from Bury (not far from Rossendale) to Eccles (not far from Irlam) on Metrolink, granted to might take a while as both the tram and the bus goes through the centre of Manchester.
		
Click to expand...

That was just an example. Every week I travel to London on the train from Piccadilly. I have to leave home at 5:35 in order to catch the 07:35 from Piccadilly and the journey consists of a 20 minute drive, 40 minute train journey, wait for the tram to get across Manchester and if all goes well arrive at Piccadilly by 7:15. The alternative is to drive the 45 minutes and then pay Â£16 a day to Dick Turpin for parking.
In London it would probably be a zone 3 or 4 tube journey.


----------



## stevie_r (May 19, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Not everyone 

Click to expand...

See well every two years we are all united, every two years the Jockanese are divided between the three teams that are in England's group


----------



## Val (May 19, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			See well every two years we are all united, every two years the Jockanese are divided between the three teams that are in England's group 

Click to expand...

Not divided we have equal support for all 3 teams in the group 

We need to support someone as we are never there ourselves :mmm:


----------



## thecraw (May 19, 2013)

Once the wall is rebuilt and independence kicks in the divide will be complete!

Implement a golf course tax for visitors.


----------



## bluewolf (May 19, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Once the wall is rebuilt and independence kicks in the divide will be complete!

Implement a golf course tax for visitors.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, and we'll implement Buckfast tax in Blackpool. The Scots and Mancs will pay for the NHS on their own.....


----------



## louise_a (May 19, 2013)

LeeTurner said:



			That was just an example. Every week I travel to London on the train from Piccadilly. I have to leave home at 5:35 in order to catch the 07:35 from Piccadilly and the journey consists of a 20 minute drive, 40 minute train journey, wait for the tram to get across Manchester and if all goes well arrive at Piccadilly by 7:15. The alternative is to drive the 45 minutes and then pay Â£16 a day to Dick Turpin for parking.
In London it would probably be a zone 3 or 4 tube journey.
		
Click to expand...

fair enough, but you do live in a fairly out of the way place, in relation to Manchester, I drove from Burnley to Manchester for 20 years until I gave in and moved, its far more convenient to Manchester here, but I miss being 5 minutes from the moors.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 19, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Once the wall is rebuilt and independence kicks in the divide will be complete!

Implement a golf course tax for visitors.
		
Click to expand...

you won't have any golf courses - they will all have been ploughed up for crops........


----------



## stevie_r (May 19, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			you won't have any golf courses - they will all have been ploughed up for crops........ 

Click to expand...

With a bit of luck some of the 500+ will be kept for golfing


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 19, 2013)

Having lived 25 years south of and the rest of my life north of I would agree that the M4 is a good yardstick.
But I would include people who live and work in Cornwall as special case 'northerners'.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 19, 2013)

So they are donning their flat caps, letting the pigeons out and taking the whippet for a walk to the working mans club in High Wycombe tonight


----------



## bluewolf (May 19, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Having lived 25 years south of and the rest of my life north of I would agree that the M4 is a good yardstick.
But I would include people who live and work in Cornwall as special case 'northerners'.
		
Click to expand...

Theres not many people who live AND work in Cornwall TBH...


----------



## SocketRocket (May 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Theres not many people who live AND work in Cornwall TBH...

Click to expand...

So that must make them Northerners


----------



## bluewolf (May 19, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			So that must make them Northerners 

Click to expand...

Kindred spirits.. Just swap surfing for whippet racing. And Cider for Best Bitter and we'd be like brothers from another mother....


----------



## Andy808 (May 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Theres not many people who live AND work in Cornwall TBH...

Click to expand...


TBH there aren't that many that actually live here at all now, far too many second homes and homes owned by big corporations ready to give to a  big wig when they retire. 
There is another big difference in that we have low wages but our services are dearer than most of the rest of the country and it's the residents that are paying for it. We pay Â£20 a WEEK for water with over half that for getting rid of the stuff. Everyone loves coming down here for the "fresh air" and "crystal clear water" but pay sod all to keep it that way.


----------



## bluewolf (May 19, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			TBH there aren't that many that actually live here at all now, far too many second homes and homes owned by big corporations ready to give to a big wig when they retire. 
There is another big difference in that we have low wages but our services are dearer than most of the rest of the country and it's the residents that are paying for it. We pay Â£20 a WEEK for water with over half that for getting rid of the stuff. Everyone loves coming down here for the "fresh air" and "crystal clear water" but pay sod all to keep it that way.
		
Click to expand...

I looked into the living costs when me and the Family were thinking about moving down a few years ago. It didn't take long to decide that it wasn't feasible unless you had a suitcase full of cash behind you. Beautiful place, but seemingly out of reach of us mere mortals...


----------



## SocketRocket (May 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Kindred spirits.. Just swap surfing for whippet racing. And Cider for Best Bitter and we'd be like brothers from another mother....
		
Click to expand...

Pasties for Pork Pies. Pigeons for Seagulls.   Flat caps for SouWesters.


----------



## Andy808 (May 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I looked into the living costs when me and the Family were thinking about moving down a few years ago. It didn't take long to decide that it wasn't feasible unless you had a suitcase full of cash behind you. Beautiful place, but seemingly out of reach of us mere mortals...
		
Click to expand...

It is stunningly beautiful, especially in the autumn/winter when there are no emmits about. You don't need a suitcase full of case, although it does help, but you do need to slim down your spending a fair bit. I think the biggest thing that puts people off is the price of houses. In a recent development near to us they had affordable housing within it, Â£200,000 for a 3 bedroom house, which is way out of most peoples budget on wages down here. It doesn't help when a plot of land with outline planning went for Â£160,000 without even putting a spade in the ground.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			TBH there aren't that many that actually live here at all now, far too many second homes and homes owned by big corporations ready to give to a  big wig when they retire. 
There is another big difference in that we have low wages but our services are dearer than most of the rest of the country and it's the residents that are paying for it. We pay Â£20 a WEEK for water with over half that for getting rid of the stuff. Everyone loves coming down here for the "fresh air" and "crystal clear water" but pay sod all to keep it that way.
		
Click to expand...

Yet another case of t' North, Scotland and Cornwall financially propping up the South.


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Yet another case of t' North, Scotland and Cornwall financially propping up the South.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be very happy for any donations to be sent direct to me!


----------



## Snelly (May 20, 2013)

I don't know about a North South divide really.  I am not sure anyone cares any more.

I grew up in Yorkshire, went to school in Manchester then moved south chasing various women and now reside in Sussex so am well placed to discuss the relative merits of England's regions. 

The south is great with loads of lovely places to live.  The weather, food, beer, wine, countryside, beaches and income levels are generally much better.  Plus, being surrounded by southerners, it means I am logically and quite clearly, the hardest bloke in our village.   

As for the north?  It is grim.  I don't miss it one bit and will never live there again.   Whenever family or friends  from Sheffield come to stay with us, they always say how nice it is and how fantastic it would be to live where we do.   Unfortunately they can't because they are too poor and have bad table manners so would not really fit in.  We have to send them back to the provinces where they soon settle again, surrounded by the comfort of suet based food and safe in the knowledge that it could be much worse..........they could live in Leeds.


----------



## mikee247 (May 20, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I don't know about a North South divide really.  I am not sure anyone cares any more.

I grew up in Yorkshire, went to school in Manchester then moved south chasing various women and now reside in Sussex so am well placed to discuss the relative merits of England's regions. 

The south is great with loads of lovely places to live.  The weather, food, beer, wine, countryside, beaches and income levels are generally much better.  Plus, being surrounded by southerners, it means I am logically and quite clearly, the hardest bloke in our village.   

As for the north?  It is grim.  I don't miss it one bit and will never live there again.   Whenever family or friends  from Sheffield come to stay with us, they always say how nice it is and how fantastic it would be to live where we do.   Unfortunately they can't because they are too poor and have bad table manners so would not really fit in.  We have to send them back to the provinces where they soon settle again, surrounded by the comfort of suet based food and safe in the knowledge that it could be much worse..........they could live in Leeds.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl: You even got a decent sense of humour when you moved darn saff then?! 

I went to Barnsley once..... on the lash with a mate in February! V interesting place..... David Attenborough should do a documentary there!   Those girls are seriously hard core wearing those clothes in that weather!! I felt for my life at times!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2013)

Sharktooth said:



			Tell you what, I was born and raised in the armpit of the planet in a dead and declining toilet in Scotland. When I was 23 I got a new job and relocated to Somerset and never in my life had I been made so welcome somewhere. Lovely, lovely people, so friendly, polite and such a beautiful part of the UK. You know the worst part? It was going back to visit my parents in Scotland and listen to anti English vitriol from trolls who had only ever been to Blackpool. I think I must be the only Scotsman who has battered another scot for slagging off the English.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on.  And I get that sort of guff you talk of from family and friends in Scotland to this day.  I haven't smacked anyone but I've given a few folk a piece of my mind.  It's one of the reasons I would find it difficult to move back to Scotland having lived in south of England for 30yrs.  The same ignorant attitude that many Scots seem to have of the English seems to infect the attitude of northern-English towards those living in the SE of England.  All borne out of ignorance and prejudice based upon media representations of a minority.


----------



## Rooter (May 20, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I don't know about a North South divide really.  I am not sure anyone cares any more.

I grew up in Yorkshire, went to school in Manchester then moved south chasing various women and now reside in Sussex so am well placed to discuss the relative merits of England's regions. 

The south is great with loads of lovely places to live.  The weather, food, beer, wine, countryside, beaches and income levels are generally much better.  Plus, being surrounded by southerners, it means I am logically and quite clearly, the hardest bloke in our village.   

As for the north?  It is grim.  I don't miss it one bit and will never live there again.   Whenever family or friends  from Sheffield come to stay with us, they always say how nice it is and how fantastic it would be to live where we do.   Unfortunately they can't because they are too poor and have bad table manners so would not really fit in.  We have to send them back to the provinces where they soon settle again, surrounded by the comfort of suet based food and safe in the knowledge that it could be much worse..........they could live in Leeds.
		
Click to expand...

Post of the year contender right there people!

Especially : Plus, being surrounded by southerners, it means I am logically and quite clearly, the hardest bloke in our village. And : Unfortunately they can't because they are too poor and have bad table manners so would not really fit in


----------



## stevie_r (May 20, 2013)

Having lived in:

The West Midlands
North Yorks
Berks
Oxon
Hants
London

I will offer my two-penneth.

At all points of the compass in our nation you will find:

Great scenery & Eyesores
Affluent areas & Less affluent areas
Decent people & scum of the earth
Welcoming people & very insular/ bigoted people

It has nothing to do with a line on the imaginary map in your mind.

edit - My first wife was a Barnsley lass, I avoid the place now


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 20, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Having lived in:

The West Midlands
North Yorks
Berks
Oxon
Hants
London

I will offer my two-penneth.

At all points of the compass in our nation you will find:

Great scenery & Eyesores
Affluent areas & Less affluent areas
Decent people & scum of the earth
Welcoming people & very insular/ bigoted people

It has nothing to do with a line on the imaginary map in your mind.

edit - My first wife was a Barnsley lass, I avoid the place now 

Click to expand...

Spot on Stevie.
I have been very lucky in my life in that I have lived in some very nice places
East Lothian
Kent
Surrey
Suffolk
Wilts 
Ayrshire.

There are many places in the UK that I would chose not to live, but probably more where I would.


----------



## thecraw (May 20, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Absolutely spot on.  And I get that sort of guff you talk of from family and friends in Scotland to this day.  I haven't smacked anyone but I've given a few folk a piece of my mind.  It's one of the reasons I would find it difficult to move back to Scotland having lived in south of England for 30yrs.  The same ignorant attitude that many Scots seem to have of the English seems to infect the attitude of northern-English towards those living in the SE of England.  All borne out of ignorance and prejudice based upon media representations of a minority.
		
Click to expand...


I thought you hailed from the affluent suburb of Newton Mearns?

I would have expected the middle classes to behave better and have a better education to slump to such lows!


----------



## PNWokingham (May 20, 2013)

Snelly said:



			I don't know about a North South divide really.  I am not sure anyone cares any more.

I grew up in Yorkshire, went to school in Manchester then moved south chasing various women and now reside in Sussex so am well placed to discuss the relative merits of England's regions. 

The south is great with loads of lovely places to live.  The weather, food, beer, wine, countryside, beaches and income levels are generally much better.  Plus, being surrounded by southerners, it means I am logically and quite clearly, the hardest bloke in our village.   

As for the north?  It is grim.  I don't miss it one bit and will never live there again.   Whenever family or friends  from Sheffield come to stay with us, they always say how nice it is and how fantastic it would be to live where we do.   Unfortunately they can't because they are too poor and have bad table manners so would not really fit in.  We have to send them back to the provinces where they soon settle again, surrounded by the comfort of suet based food and safe in the knowledge that it could be much worse..........they could live in Leeds.
		
Click to expand...

Second vote for post of the year - by eck that was funny Dave:clap::clap::clap::sbox::sbox::sbox::cheers::cheers:


----------



## richart (May 20, 2013)

I lived in Yorkshire for the first five years of my life. Fortunately it has not scarred me too much, apart from the urge to wear flat caps, and not trust Lancastrians.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 20, 2013)

Had a four day golf tour on the Wirral last week.   I tend to consider most of the North 'grim' but there are some very nice places around Hoylake and Caldy.

We had a night out in DownTown Liverpool.  Jeez!!   There are some scary women about there


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Had a four day golf tour on the Wirral last week.   I tend to consider most of the North 'grim' but there are some very nice places around Hoylake and Caldy.

We had a night out in DownTown Liverpool.  Jeez!!   There are some scary women about there 

Click to expand...

And some honeys too. Did you enjoy it?


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 20, 2013)

richart said:



			I lived in Yorkshire for the first five years of my life. Fortunately it has not scarred me too much, apart from the urge to wear flat caps, and not trust Lancastrians.

Click to expand...

Don't worry friend they couldn't of rubbed off on you to much.
You wouldn't of been able to keep yer hands out of your pockets long enougth to type that if they had.:lol:


----------



## SocketRocket (May 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			And some honeys too. Did you enjoy it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.   The golf was great, we stayed in Hoylake and caught the train into Liverpool one evening.   The docklands is very nice and there are some lively bars  in town.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 21, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I thought you hailed from the affluent suburb of Newton Mearns?

I would have expected the middle classes to behave better and have a better education to slump to such lows!
		
Click to expand...

Well we started off in Mount Florida and we weren't so middle class.  But the attitudes seem to prevail regardless.  They pretend they are not serious but you just know that there is a strong element of what is really thought and felt in there.


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			And some honeys too. Did you enjoy it?
		
Click to expand...

We only got took around the gay bars so didn't see any honeys


----------



## bluewolf (May 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			We only got took around the gay bars so didn't see any honeys 

Click to expand...

You guys were the honeys......
Ive always loved nights out in Liverpool. The women look like they've spent all day getting ready, while the blokes look like they've come straight from the bookies.


----------



## cookelad (May 22, 2013)

Answer to the OP - Yes the beer taste fupping awful down here - it's worth driving 200 miles home just for a decent pint!


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Answer to the OP - Yes the beer taste fupping awful down here - it's worth driving 200 miles home just for a decent pint!
		
Click to expand...

What's wrong with a decent London Pride and lots of pubs have special pull guest barrels on. Seen Doombar now in a few also in around the capital.


----------



## thecraw (May 22, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well we started off in Mount Florida and we weren't so middle class.  But the attitudes seem to prevail regardless.  They pretend they are not serious but you just know that there is a strong element of what is really thought and felt in there.
		
Click to expand...

My first flat was in Bolton Drive. 

:thup:


----------



## thecraw (May 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You guys were the honeys......
Ive always loved nights out in Liverpool. The women look like they've spent all day getting ready, while the blokes look like they've come straight from the bookies.
		
Click to expand...


That sounds a bit like Aberdeen where you can go out in a boiler suit and you'll still see someone worse dressed than you!


----------



## MegaSteve (May 22, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Answer to the OP - Yes the beer taste fupping awful down here - it's worth driving 200 miles home just for a decent pint!
		
Click to expand...


I suppose its down to what your palate gets used too... Absolutely nothing wrong with Fuller's ales [when served correctly obviously]... When Young's brewed in Wandsworth I found their ales very acceptable... Not so sure about them now they are brewed elsewhere...


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You guys were the honeys......
Ive always loved nights out in Liverpool. The women look like they've spent all day getting ready, while the blokes look like they've come straight from the bookies.
		
Click to expand...

Leave StuC out of this, the rest of us are "dandies".


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You guys were the honeys......
Ive always loved nights out in Liverpool. The women look like they've spent all day getting ready, while the blokes look like they've come straight from the bookies.
		
Click to expand...

While abroad I saw a car with a sticker saying 'I MISS LIVERPOOL'. So I smashed a window, stole the radio & left a note saying 'I hope this helps' :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			While abroad I saw a car with a sticker saying 'I MISS LIVERPOOL'. So I smashed a window, stole the radio & left a note saying 'I hope this helps' :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you didn't rob Jim Davidson's joke book?:whoo:


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 22, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Answer to the OP - Yes the beer taste fupping awful down here - it's worth driving 200 miles home just for a decent pint!
		
Click to expand...

A sparkler cookelad, thats the answer.The next time you come home ask the landlord if he has a spare one you can have, and take it back to Greenwich with you.Not sure why but bitter just don't taste right without a head on it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 22, 2013)

thecraw said:



			My first flat was in Bolton Drive. 

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Stanmore Road (158 sadly now demolished - it was propped up to stop it sliding down the hill even when wee lived there).  Dead handy for climbing over the perimeter wall to play in Hampden - you couldnae do that wi Wembley - clearly another indication of the N/S divide.


----------



## cookelad (May 22, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			A sparkler cookelad, thats the answer.The next time you come home ask the landlord if he has a spare one you can have, and take it back to Greenwich with you.Not sure why but bitter just don't taste right without a head on it. 

Click to expand...

Landlady is my Mum! 

Actually think the problem is water based, and it's a residue left over from the water used during line cleans - If I was taking on a pub down here I'd be transporting water in for the 1st couple of cleans as a test! (or getting a rook of Brita filters!)


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 22, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Landlady is my Mum! 

Actually think the problem is water based, and it's a residue left over from the water used during line cleans - If I was taking on a pub down here I'd be transporting water in for the 1st couple of cleans as a test! (or getting a rook of Brita filters!)
		
Click to expand...

I wish my mum was.:lol:
You might be onto something though, they have hard water down sarf,(only thing that is  ) were as we have soft water up here.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 22, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			You might be onto something though, they have hard water down sarf,(only thing that is  )
		
Click to expand...


Cheekie puppie...  Yes, you do get used to your local water 'type'... Can't really drink tapwater anywhere else other than here... And, as has already been said, number one on serving good beer is keeping the pipework clean...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 22, 2013)

They say that London water has been passed by at least 7 inspectors before it reaches the taps.


----------



## cookelad (May 22, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They say that London water has been passed by at least 7 inspectors before it reaches the taps.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if it was passed by Snelly it would be the hardest water in the village!


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 22, 2013)

I wonder if your "internal plumbing" furs up like the kettles do??


----------



## richart (May 22, 2013)

cookelad said:



			Answer to the OP - Yes the beer taste fupping awful down here - it's worth driving 200 miles home just for a decent pint!
		
Click to expand...

 Try Hogs Back beer


----------



## MegaSteve (May 22, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			I wonder if your "internal plumbing" furs up like the kettles do?? 

Click to expand...


According to me Doc...  Yes ...


----------



## SocketRocket (May 22, 2013)

blackpuddinmonster said:



			I wonder if your "internal plumbing" furs up like the kettles do?? 

Click to expand...

Cut from Wikipedia:

'Snip'

The World Health Organization says that "there does not appear to be any convincing evidence that water hardness causes adverse health effects in humans".[1] In fact, the National Research Council has found that hard water can actually serve as a dietary supplement for calcium and magnesium.

'Snip'


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 22, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Cut from Wikipedia:

'Snip'

The World Health Organization says that "there does not appear to be any convincing evidence that water hardness causes adverse health effects in humans".[1] In fact, the National Research Council has found that hard water can actually serve as a dietary supplement for calcium and magnesium.

'Snip'
		
Click to expand...

Oh great!
That was my last,obviously futile attempt at getting out of a long weekend round Chawton.
What is it with Jane Austen? 
Does HG Wells have a museum in Midhurst?


----------



## Snelly (May 22, 2013)

There is some excellent southern beer.  Hogs Back Tea and Harveys Best Bitter are both superb.  Some of the best pints you can get in England.  Almost as good as Timothy Taylors Landlord, but not quite.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 23, 2013)

Snelly said:



			There is some excellent southern beer.  Hogs Back Tea and Harveys Best Bitter are both superb.  Some of the best pints you can get in England.  Almost as good as Timothy Taylors Landlord, but not quite.
		
Click to expand...

Hogs Back Tea (stands for Traditional English Ale btw) is a very excellent pint brewed all of 2miles (if that) from me.  They also brew some wickedly powerful stuff.  However TT Landlord gives it a very good run for it's money I agree.


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (May 23, 2013)

I've had Harveys and TT landlord and i agree gentlemen, both excellent pints.
Especially when served with a good creamy head on.


----------



## JPH (May 23, 2013)

Hadrians wall


----------



## mikee247 (May 23, 2013)

Timmy Taylor beers rocks.. Wadworth 6 x puts hairs on your chest and a decent pint of Butcombe is perfect on a summers evening!! :thup:


----------



## stevie_r (May 23, 2013)

JPH said:



			Hadrians wall
		
Click to expand...

Needs a bit of work done on it


----------



## JPH (May 23, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Needs a bit of work done on it
		
Click to expand...

Yeah needs to be bigger :lol:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2013)

Is that to keep the English out.


----------



## Captainron (May 23, 2013)

I swear that we should arrange a Beer and Golf forum meeting up in Yorkshire. World class beers coupled with world class golf courses. I could be onto something


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 23, 2013)

Ron............Is that you speaking as a northerner or a soon to be southerner.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I swear that we should arrange a Beer and Golf forum meeting up in Yorkshire. World class beers coupled with world class golf courses. I could be onto something
		
Click to expand...

Build it, and they will come....


----------



## Captainron (May 24, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Ron............Is that you speaking as a northerner or a soon to be southerner.
		
Click to expand...

I straddle many great divides. I have Andrea Bocelli and Metallica on the same playlist.....


----------



## Captainron (May 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Build it, and they will come....
		
Click to expand...

It will be done. Ale by rail followed by Moortown/Alwoodley....


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2013)

Captainron said:



			It will be done. Ale by rail followed by Moortown/Alwoodley....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds very enticing. Some of the NW lads (not me) are currently sounding people out for a similar meet in September. Watch this space, also.


----------

